# Get Your Prepper Score!



## BigCheeseStick

Get Your Prepper Score | National Geographic Channel

I'd just once like to see somebody on the show get a perfect score as an example to the rest of us failures. :razz:


----------



## Meangreen

I'm at 8 to 12 months which seems to be the average score on the show.


----------



## paraquack

I've always wondered what preps the "experts" have tucked away. And who made them experts. Did they go to PU, Preppers University and get a masters degree or a PhD in prepping?


----------



## Arizona Infidel

I don't think the "experts" have much expertise. They like big blue barrels filled with water in your garage,and lots of little cans and jars of food in your cupboards, they love buckets of expensive presealed food you buy survivalist stores, but are somewhat ignorant on other means of surviving.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

paraquack said:


> I've always wondered what preps the "experts" have tucked away. And who made them experts. Did they go to PU, Preppers University and get a masters degree or a PhD in prepping?


As critical as they are. "Experts" and all... I envision people like "Gold Finger", "The Man with the Golden Gun", "Dr. No", various other Bond villains.
View attachment 3092


OR, a bunch of 13 year old kids sitting around eating Cheetoes, grading people as part of their "Board Games and Comic Books Club"... *To tough to call!*

.


----------



## Denton

Arizona Infidel said:


> I don't think the "experts" have much expertise. They like big blue barrels filled with water in your garage,and lots of little cans and jars of food in your cupboards, they love buckets of expensive presealed food you buy survivalist stores, but are somewhat ignorant on other means of surviving.


Yup. They ask if you have food and water stored up, then ask the questions I thought more pertinent, then graded me on the amount of food and water I have stored up. Also, when does the S hit the fan? That isn't taken into consideration. I figure it being at the end of the peak growing season so I can be prepared to make it through that. They also want to know how much meat you have stored. I took a hit on that one. Pfft. Lower Alabama is a target-rich environment for meat. Heck, trapping wild boar will get you more meat than you can eat. Figure squirrel, rabbit, fish and deer...


----------



## PrepperLite

31, With 2 months survival time. That's fine as i'm prepping for short term natural disaster IE Nor'easter/hurricane so that sounds about right.

Although I would like to get more wood for my fireplace.


----------



## wesley762

Honestly there are to many variables to really say how long you can survive. Best thing you can do is plan to be ready, thats why we are all here. We are the few that are going to be ready for whatever we have thrown at us. none of our preps are perfect but we are for sure going to stand a better chance then the rest of the unprepared.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

wesley762 said:


> Honestly there are to many variables to really say how long you can survive. Best thing you can do is plan to be ready, thats why we are all here. We are the few that are going to be ready for whatever we have thrown at us. none of our preps are perfect but we are for sure going to stand a better chance then the rest of the unprepared.


Like my neighbor told me the other day. "You'll see every pond and lake in this country LINED with people shoulder to shoulder fishing if S ever HTF... How many people will pull a gun on the first guy who catches something, or just club him with a bat to take it? That fish will change hands 6 times before it ever gets near a plate.".

He's probably right in most cases! No telling WHAT people will do.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

12-16 months. They ding'ed me at the end for my water supply... Too bad even by answering their questions it would have shown I have waaaay than more water required, and they didn't even let me put on that we have a rain water cistern... oh well.


----------



## Prepadoodle

I think "Willing to eat human flesh" should give me a few extra X-Faxtor points. Just sayin.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Anyone know what program the survey runs on as I can't get it to work. I see no "slides" to move?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

HuntingHawk said:


> Anyone know what program the survey runs on as I can't get it to work. I see no "slides" to move?


I'm guessing its flash, so you need to have javascript running and flash player installed. (if you are on a Mac you might be out of luck)


----------



## dannydefense

I despise that stupid show with a passion, and I'm not that fond of anyone willing to subject themselves to it either.

"Practical preppers has evaluated your preps, and we'd just like to let you know what you're prepping for has very little likelihood of ever happening, regardless of what it was"

...if they're so sure all these scenario's are improbable to impossible, how come they built a business around it? They basically claim to be experts on something that cannot happen and that you're a twit for thinking it will.

I live near a river. Rate that water supply b*****s.


----------



## PrepperLite

Unless i'm doing something wrong the best you can get is 82 with 16-20 months... -_- I guess no on is perfect!


----------



## arthurstjames

Yeah who are these expert Preppers? You never know maybe they do have some experience. 

I will never forget score of 83,*Capt. William E. Simpson. At the end of the episode he basically called them idiots. I think he said he was at sea for 4 years already, and you wouldn't call that prepped? I think he is very prepped. 

There had been some real idiots on the show. Like the guy who shot is thumb off! Don't stick your hand in front of a loaded gun ever! 

I do like the show though. Mainly because it does give me good ideas.


----------



## oldmurph58

Another guy and I were talking about the walking dead. He is a nurse too, as weird as it seems, if people got a virus, maybe an airborne strain of rabies, they wouldnt be dead but would be nuts and bite other people. In this day and age, you never know what will happen. I think we should prep for any kind of situation even the unlikly ones. Boston near me, has a lab with just about every bug known to man. If someone let something go who knows what could happen?


dannydefense said:


> I despise that stupid show with a passion, and I'm not that fond of anyone willing to subject themselves to it either.
> 
> "Practical preppers has evaluated your preps, and we'd just like to let you know what you're prepping for has very little likelihood of ever happening, regardless of what it was"
> 
> ...if they're so sure all these scenario's are improbable to impossible, how come they built a business around it? They basically claim to be experts on something that cannot happen and that you're a twit for thinking it will.
> 
> I live near a river. Rate that water supply b*****s.


----------



## Seneca

My test score indicates that I am dead and have turned into a Zombie.


----------



## jesstheshow

44, 2-4 months. My water score is low. Oh well, I am still working on my preps.


----------



## Batty

44, 2-4 months. Mostly based on our water supply. But since we have a gravity feed well, a creek next to the house and a river across the field, stock-piling water has been low on the priority list. I guess it's time to set up the rain water collection system!


----------



## csi-tech

30 minutes to 1 hour. Practical preppers said it is my flesh that everyone else will be consuming.........That sucks.


----------



## HuntingHawk

There are multiple flaws in that grading system. To start with, under water no select if you have a rain catch system.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Not sure why the experts are hung up on MREs.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Critical for long term is does your place have its own septic system yet they don't even ask.


----------



## Hemi45

1-2 months readiness which sounds about right for our greatest threats ... hurricanes and their aftermath.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Dont even bother.WHO ARE THE SO CALLED "EXPERTS"ANYWAY????......I got water,2,900 cubic miles!...not even in blue barrels.doomsday preppers don't even talk about fishing,taking game,etc.
we have plenty here.we have mosquitos to keep most "preppers" away!....HA!......its a tv show folks....


----------



## RNprepper

If you max out every answer, you still only get a score in the high 80's. I agree that it is a very basic tool and does not take into account a lot of variables. I do not need propane storage when I have a self sustaining methane generator that runs off horse poop and garden waste. I don't need a river out my back door with 13,000 gallons of water storage. How about my cricket farm? I guess they could be counted as small lifestock. I also gather and store many foods from the desert. Very labor intensive, but when the SHTF, I will have more hands to help and a virtually inexhaustable supply of densely nutritious food that does not require water or cultivation. The tool also does not take life experience into consideration, such as people who have actually lived for prolonged periods in conditions without electricity, running water, or modern sanitation. There is no substitute for this kind of learning - how to prepare food, water, and maintain hygiene in such a way to avoid illness.


----------



## HuntingHawk

X factor there should be one point just for anyone who has served in the military.


----------



## alterego

Grade Me On My Water Situation Please. I Have An Extra Large Well Bladder Tank That Will Push Fourteen Gallons Out Of The Faucet When The Power Is Shut Off. I Have A Fifty Gallon Water Heater That Holds Fifty Gallons. I Have Typically Two Cases Of Eight Ounce Water Bottles On Hand. I Have A Well With A Backup Generator. I Have An Artesian Well Seventy Feet From The Corner Of My House That Flows Two Gallons A Minute In The Dryest Part Of Summer Last Year. I Have Creek Behind The House That Flows All Year. I Have No Water Barrels. But I Have A One Thousand Gallon Trailer Mounted Tank With A.gas.Powered Pump That Will Self Prime And Push Over One Hundred Gallons A Minute. I Am Unsure How To Enter Data Like This For Question Number One On Any Of These Test.


----------

